

A new maker movement for clothes  - tuxguy
http://ashishmakani.tumblr.com/post/24149847224/personalized-custom-things

======
tuxguy
A related story from npr

[http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2012/06/04/154284...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2012/06/04/154284798/do-
these-pants-make-me-look-body-scans-for-a-better-fit)

